# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  VideaHealth, Inc., dentistry, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

videa.ai

linkedin.com/company/videahealth

Founder and CEO - Florian Hillen

----------


## Airicist

Article "Using AI to improve dentistry, VideaHealth gets a $5.4 million polish"

by Jonathan Shieber
September 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Artificial Intelligence Is Changing Dentistry"
From patient care to office operations, artificial intelligence (AI) is poised to improve dental care.

by Erick Cutler
August 4, 2021

----------

